# Number 2...



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

this one went together easier than the first but still took me most of the day. I just got it put together. One more and I've got 2 big Christmas gifts taken care of. This one will go to my sis and bil.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

That's beautiful.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Loverly! I like this one more than the first. Just my preference in colors. And it does look complicated!!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I think I like this one even more...if I might ask, where did you get the pattern...this looks like a good gift project!!! As if I need another project LOL.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

ovely, I like the color choices. I saw that pattern, and thought about trying it. So, it is pretty easy......?????


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I like this one a lot better. I went to watch the you tube of it but can not find out where to purchase the pattern. They have a g mail account but no actual store on the internet. How did you purchase this pattern. Many people have asked on the you tube on where to purchase and have gotten no response. Did you purchase from A Stitch in Time?


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

on the pattern I have there is an email address to order from..

[email protected]

I bought my pattern at this store
framespage, quilt, quilts, quilting, cats, quilt blocks


edited to add here is the website of the lady who designed the pattern..
Ruths Machine Quilting


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I'm thinking it must be HARD to bind! But it's lovely!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

That is beautiful. 
I wish I were that talented.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks Ginnie for the web site. I am going to order this pattern to use for next years Christmas gifts. I was thinking of doing them in a Christmas print once the fabric goes on sale after the holiday.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Better photo than the first. I just love that, and you did a good job choosing colors.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

CJ said:


> I'm thinking it must be HARD to bind! But it's lovely!


You don't bind it you turn it inside out! If I was going to have to bind it I doubt I would have even tried it! 

I spent yesterday putting black borders around my CW blocks but plan on getting one finished this week and will post a pic then.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Maura said:


> Better photo than the first. I just love that, and you did a good job choosing colors.


Thank you! And yes the first pic is lousy. The kids dropped my camera and the auto focus no longer works.....I sometimes forget that.


----------

